

[Course] Introduction to Docker and containers for beginners - SteB
https://cloudacademy.com/cloud-computing/courses/getting-started-with-docker/

======
warp10
Nice link, thanks for sharing! Docker is so hot, good to have stuff like that
about it.

------
jibbolo
Great Course!! I didn't know that docker is based on LXC

------
PPallemberg
Is there a course about advanced usage of Docker too?

